

The Legend of Google Maps - rburhum
http://spatiallyadjusted.com/2009/10/26/the-legend-of-google-maps/

======
bgrohman
I don't think everyone has forgotten that. Many people just question whether
it was a good decision for Apple to try to compete directly with a mature
Google Maps using such a new offering.

------
mtgx
Exactly. Which is why you shouldn't expect Apple Maps to become "good enough"
at least for the next 2-3 years, no matter what Apple says at every next
event. Google also has 1100 employees working on Maps and 6000 contractors.
Apple has about 100.

------
taligent
The thing is that nobody cares about where Google is now (including Apple).

Getting to where Google was a couple of years ago is the goal. Things like
street view, going underwater, interior building plans etc are icing on the
cake. But all Apple needs is just the cake.

